# Expat community in New Jersey



## Swou (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey all,

So after months and months, it seems things are slowly but surely falling into place!

We are a French/American family, relocating to New Jersey most probably in October.
We are thinking of sending our son to the French Academy of Bilingual Culture in New Milford and I'm wondering if any of you have any experience with them? Are there any expats that live around this area?

We initially wanted to go to Ridgewood, but it's pretty far from New Milford.
Any of you living in Englewood, Teaneck, etc and can give feedback on how it is to live there?

Thanks


----------

